# Video: ProSpeed's S1 Replica Makes Friends at Hillclimb Demo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you're not familiar with ProSpeed, they're a Bulgarian firm that clearly has proficiency with the creation of S1 replicas. From the looks of the video below, they also know a thing or two about using them to rapidly ascend a hill. Enjoy the sights and sounds below or check out their website at http://www.prospeed.bg/en . Thanks Anani for the tip.


----------

